

Ask HN: File browsing with xmonad in Ubuntu? - ez77

Greetings! Thanks to a recent post in HN, I learned about xmonad. It is impressive, but I still have this basic question: Is it possible to do basic, drag-and-drop file browsing with xmonad? I'm using Ubuntu 9.10.<p>Thanks.
======
mbrubeck
I just use Nautilus (the default Ubuntu/GNOME file browser) and it works fine
with xmonad. Are you having a specific problems browsing files?

Actually, it would be better to post this on Ubuntu Forums or on an xmonad
list:

<http://xmonad.org/community.html>

~~~
ez77
Thanks. I tried Nautilus, but then my (Ubuntu) desktop shows up, but all other
windows are gone and cannot be recovered with the typical keystrokes.
Launching a new terminal doesn't work either. Further, if I double click a
folder on the desktop nothing happens.

Not that I plan to do much mouse-based file browsing under xmonad, but it
would be nice to have it handy.

Finally, yeah there are other forums, but HN just rocks!

~~~
jbeluch
try this:

nautilus --no-desktop --browser

------
khingebjerg
You could use Thunar, it's lightweight and fast.

